# Kernel not autodetecting raid on boot sequence

## whiterabbit606

I'm stumped on this one (wasted over 30 hours).  Trying to get my 32-bit system to boot with / on software raid.  Using raid level 6, partition type is 0xfd, have real_root=/dev/md1p1 as a kernel parameter in grub.  The odd thing is I have 2 other system (completely different hardware) that are using md just fine.  I diffed the .config of those machines with this new machine and aside from the specific hardare drivers they are the same.  I've tried enabling/disabling many options but to no avail.  The boot squence happens within 1 [s] so it is incredibly difficult to read all the messages, though I do indeed see that all of my sata drives are detected and that md starts but just doesn't run the autodetection.  Lastly, it activates mdev and then dies saying that it cannot find the root device.  When I enter the shell I can see the sata drive/partitions and when I try to manually run mdadm nothing happens.  If I run mdstart it assembles md1 and md2 but doesn't have the first partition of md1 (that is md1p1).

Here is my .config for the kernel:

#                                               

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r1         

# Tue Jun 16 16:35:05 2009                       

#                                                

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set                        

CONFIG_X86_32=y                                  

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set                       

CONFIG_X86=y                                     

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y                                  

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y                           

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y                          

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y                           

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y                 

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y                               

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y                            

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y                       

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y                            

CONFIG_MMU=y                                           

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y                                      

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y                               

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y                                 

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y                                   

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y                               

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y                          

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set             

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y                       

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y                        

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y                       

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set              

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y                            

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y                         

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y                      

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y                       

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y                     

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set            

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y                     

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y                         

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set                         

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y                       

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set                         

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y              

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y                 

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y                              

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y                   

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y                             

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y                           

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y                       

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y                                    

CONFIG_X86_HT=y                                        

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y                                

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y                                

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y                                  

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#              

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y 

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""      

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y            

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y           

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y            

# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set      

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set     

CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA=y                 

CONFIG_SWAP=y                        

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y                     

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y              

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y                

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y         

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y            

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y         

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y                   

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y             

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y                  

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y          

CONFIG_AUDIT=y                       

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y                

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y                  

#

# RCU Subsystem

#              

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y                    

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y               

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=16              

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y   

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y                 

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y            

CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED=y              

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y                  

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set     

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y                     

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set     

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y                   

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set   

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set    

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y                     

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y             

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y              

# CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y            

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y         

CONFIG_RELAY=y                       

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y                  

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set           

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set           

CONFIG_USER_NS=y                     

CONFIG_PID_NS=y                      

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set           

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y              

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""           

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y                     

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y                    

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y                     

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y                         

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y                    

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set            

CONFIG_UID16=y                          

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y                 

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y                       

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set        

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set 

CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS=y                 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y                        

CONFIG_PRINTK=y                         

CONFIG_BUG=y                            

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y                       

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y                

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y                      

CONFIG_FUTEX=y                          

CONFIG_EPOLL=y                          

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y                       

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y                        

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y                        

CONFIG_SHMEM=y                          

CONFIG_AIO=y                            

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y              

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y                     

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set          

CONFIG_SLAB=y                           

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set                

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set                

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set           

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set             

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y                  

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set             

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y              

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y                   

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y                

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y            

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y             

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y                      

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y      

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y                       

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y                     

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0                     

CONFIG_MODULES=y                        

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set   

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y                  

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y            

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y                    

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y                    

CONFIG_BLOCK=y                           

CONFIG_LBD=y                             

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set          

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set    

#

# IO Schedulers

#              

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y     

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set 

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y      

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set      

#

# Processor type and features

#                            

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y        

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y               

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y     

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y                      

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set    

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set   

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set    

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y    

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set      

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set   

# CONFIG_X86_32_NON_STANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y      

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set     

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set            

# CONFIG_M386 is not set               

# CONFIG_M486 is not set               

# CONFIG_M586 is not set               

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set            

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set            

# CONFIG_M686 is not set               

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set         

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set        

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set          

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set          

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set                

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set                

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set                

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set            

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set          

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set         

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set         

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set          

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set          

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set          

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set           

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set             

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set               

CONFIG_MCORE2=y                        

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set        

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y                   

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y                       

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64           

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64    

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y                   

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6            

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y                      

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y               

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y                    

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y                     

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y                  

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y            

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y         

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y                       

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y                      

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4        

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y               

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y                 

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y              

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y                   

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y               

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y          

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y                

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set             

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y                    

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y              

CONFIG_DMI=y                           

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set       

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set          

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4                       

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y                     

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y                      

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set       

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set  

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y                       

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y                

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y                   

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y                                    

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y                           

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y                          

CONFIG_VM86=y                                       

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set                         

# CONFIG_I8K is not set                             

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y                           

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m                                  

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y                            

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set                   

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y                    

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m                                    

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m                                  

# CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG is not set                   

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set                       

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y                                  

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set                      

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000                       

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y                                    

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set          

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y                        

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y                      

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y                   

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y                        

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y                             

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set             

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set                

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y                                    

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y                          

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y                           

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y                         

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4                          

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set               

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1                              

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y                                     

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y                                

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y                            

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y                                 

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y                      

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y                                    

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set       

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y                        

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set                  

CONFIG_MTRR=y                                       

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y                             

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0              

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1        

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y                                    

CONFIG_EFI=y                                        

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y                                    

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set               

CONFIG_HZ_100=y                                     

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set                          

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set                          

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set                         

CONFIG_HZ=100                                       

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y                               

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set                           

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set                      

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000                      

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set                     

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000                      

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set                     

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set                     

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set                    

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y                 

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#                                  

CONFIG_PM=y                        

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set       

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set        

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set    

CONFIG_ACPI=y                      

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y               

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y         

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y          

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y           

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set        

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set   

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set    

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set     

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m                  

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y                 

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m            

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m              

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0        

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set      

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set   

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y               

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m             

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set        

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#                      

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y      

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m            

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y    

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set 

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y                    

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m                      

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m                      

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m                       

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m                   

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#                          

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m  

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set 

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m    

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m           

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m           

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m             

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set        

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m                  

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set   

#

# shared options

#               

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y                                  

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y                       

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y                         

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#                       

CONFIG_PCI=y            

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set  

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set    

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y                

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y                 

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y               

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y             

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y              

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set          

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y              

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y                  

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set      

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y        

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y                  

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y               

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set     

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set      

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set        

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set       

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y              

# CONFIG_ISA is not set           

# CONFIG_MCA is not set           

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set        

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set          

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set        

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set   

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#                                     

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y                   

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y                               

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m                             

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m                             

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y                       

CONFIG_NET=y                                     

#

# Networking options

#                   

CONFIG_PACKET=y     

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y       

CONFIG_XFRM=y       

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m  

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set   

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m               

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m                   

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y                      

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y              

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y        

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y           

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set    

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y               

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y        

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y        

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y                     

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y                

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set    

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set     

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m                   

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m                  

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y        

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y                  

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y                

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y                

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set            

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y                

CONFIG_INET_AH=m                    

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m                   

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m                

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m           

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m                

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m   

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m      

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m        

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y                   

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y                  

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y              

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y          

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m               

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y             

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m          

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m              

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m             

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m             

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m             

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m          

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m                

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m              

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH=m              

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS=m          

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set     

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y              

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set    

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set   

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set    

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"     

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y                 

CONFIG_IPV6=m                       

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y               

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y           

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m                      

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m                     

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m                  

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set          

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m             

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m                  

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m     

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m        

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m          

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m                                    

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y                         

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m                                 

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set             

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set                      

# CONFIG_NETLABEL is not set                         

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y                             

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y                                   

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set                  

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y                          

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y                            

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#                             

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m    

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m  

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m           

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y             

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y      

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y   

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y    

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP=m       

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m        

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m       

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m    

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m    

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m       

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m      

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m       

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m      

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m      

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m       

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m      

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m          

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m          

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m       

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m         

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m          

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m         

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m       

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m       

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m             

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m           

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m            

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER is not set     

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m                

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m              

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m              

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m               

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m              

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m                    

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m              

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m                     

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set     

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m                  

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m                    

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m              

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER is not set       

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m                

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m                

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m                  

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST is not set     

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m                  

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT is not set      

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m                  

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m              

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m                    

CONFIG_IP_VS=m                                     

# CONFIG_IP_VS_IPV6 is not set                     

# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set                    

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12                           

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#                                               

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y                        

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y                        

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH_ESP=y                     

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y                        

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y                         

#

# IPVS scheduler

#               

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m 

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m   

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m   

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m  

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m   

#

# IPVS application helper

#                        

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m       

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#                            

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m      

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m   

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set  

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m          

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m    

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m          

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m         

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m         

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m            

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m     

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m        

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m       

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m                  

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y           

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m 

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m     

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m   

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m       

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_DCCP=m       

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m        

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m    

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=m       

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m              

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m              

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m             

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m           

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m             

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m             

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m              

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m            

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m  

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m        

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m        

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m               

# CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m          

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m          

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m         

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#                              

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m     

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m        

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m        

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m     

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m      

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m      

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m        

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m        

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m        

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m       

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m      

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m          

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m   

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m          

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m             

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m        

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m         

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m       

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m          

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m          

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m          

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m            

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m             

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP6 is not set 

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m          

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m           

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m        

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m            

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m           

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m       

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m           

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m         

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m       

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m           

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m            

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=m           

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m                    

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m             

#

# DCCP CCIDs Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#                                        

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set  

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=y                   

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG is not set  

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_RTO=100             

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=y                

#

# DCCP Kernel Hacking

#                    

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m                 

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set 

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set 

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set 

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y             

CONFIG_TIPC=m                      

# CONFIG_TIPC_ADVANCED is not set  

# CONFIG_TIPC_DEBUG is not set     

CONFIG_ATM=m                       

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m                  

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m                   

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m                   

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m                 

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_STP=m                           

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m                        

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set            

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m                    

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set    

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set             

CONFIG_LLC=m                           

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set               

# CONFIG_IPX is not set                

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set              

# CONFIG_X25 is not set                

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set               

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set             

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set         

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set             

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y                     

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#                    

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m 

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m 

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m 

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m              

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m              

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m             

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m              

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m             

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m           

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set   

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m          

#

# Classification

#               

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m 

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y  

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m     

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m    

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y   

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y   

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m   

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m  

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y               

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32        

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m           

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m         

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m           

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m          

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m          

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y              

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m           

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m             

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y                

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m           

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m              

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set   

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m            

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set  

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y               

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y              

# CONFIG_DCB is not set            

#

# Network testing

#                

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set     

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set    

# CONFIG_BT is not set      

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m           

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_RXKAD=m                    

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y                

# CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set      

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set         

CONFIG_RFKILL=m                   

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m             

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y              

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set        

#

# Device Drivers

#               

#

# Generic Driver Options

#                       

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y                      

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y          

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y                       

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y              

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""                 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set         

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set         

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set       

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m                       

# CONFIG_MTD is not set                  

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set              

CONFIG_PNP=y                             

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y              

#

# Protocols

#          

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set   

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y                 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m                  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set       

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set        

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set       

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set     

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set      

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set        

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y                 

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set           

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set           

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set          

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m                    

# CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1 is not set         

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set        

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set            

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set          

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set            

#

# EEPROM support

#               

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT25 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m            

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y                

CONFIG_IDE=y                     

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#                                                                 

CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y                                            

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set                              

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y                                                   

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y                                               

# CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI is not set                                  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is not set                                 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set                               

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y                                          

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set                                

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y                                              

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#                             

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y          

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM=y     

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y       

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#                         

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y   

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y            

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set  

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y         

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5536 is not set  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set  

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y               

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172 is not set  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set  

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set       

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y                

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y                

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set    

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set      

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set   

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set    

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y                 

#

# SCSI device support

#                    

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y  

CONFIG_SCSI=y        

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y    

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y           

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#                                       

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y                     

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set          

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set        

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set          

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set          

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set         

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#                                                          

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set                         

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set                         

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set                           

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set                        

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m                                    

#

# SCSI Transports

#                

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set  

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set   

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set         

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y                          

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set   

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y                     

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y                     

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y                    

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y                   

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y                      

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set          

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y                     

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set           

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set           

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set          

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set        

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set      

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set          

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y                     

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set          

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set          

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set          

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set      

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set     

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set         

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set          

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set          

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set        

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set   

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set         

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y                  

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set        

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set         

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set       

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set  

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set     

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set       

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y                     

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set          

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set      

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set          

CONFIG_MD=y                           

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y                   

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y                

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set         

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set          

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y                     

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set         

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=y                   

CONFIG_MD_RAID6_PQ=y                  

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set      

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set         

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y                   

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set          

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m                     

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y                  

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set         

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set           

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set      

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set          

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set         

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set    

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set            

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#                             

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#                                                                      

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set                                           

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set                                           

CONFIG_I2O=m                                                           

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y                                     

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y                                               

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m                                                    

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y                                          

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m                                                       

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m                                                     

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m                                                      

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m                                                      

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set                                  

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y                                                    

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y                                            

# CONFIG_IFB is not set                                                

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set                                              

CONFIG_BONDING=m                                                       

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set                                            

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m                                                     

CONFIG_TUN=m                                                           

# CONFIG_VETH is not set                                               

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m                                                    

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set                                             

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set                                       

CONFIG_MII=y                                                           

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y                                                   

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set                                             

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set                                               

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set                                              

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set                                             

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set                                             

# CONFIG_IGB is not set                                                

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set                                              

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set                                            

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set                                            

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set                                          

CONFIG_R8169=y                                                         

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y                                                    

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set                                             

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set                                               

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set                                               

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set                                       

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set                                             

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set                                               

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set                                            

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set                                               

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set                                              

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set                                              

# CONFIG_JME is not set                                                

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set                                       

# CONFIG_TR is not set                                                 

#

# Wireless LAN

#             

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set   

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#                                                           

#

# USB Network Adapters

#                     

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set    

# CONFIG_WAN is not set        

# CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set       

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set      

CONFIG_PPP=m                   

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y         

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y            

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m             

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m          

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m           

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m           

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m              

CONFIG_PPPOE=m                 

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m               

CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m              

CONFIG_SLIP=m                  

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y       

CONFIG_SLHC=m                  

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y            

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y       

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set     

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set    

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set               

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set              

#

# Input device support

#                     

CONFIG_INPUT=y        

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m   

#

# Userland interfaces

#                    

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768 

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m              

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y               

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set    

#

# Input Device Drivers

#                     

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m 

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m 

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y      

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y        

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y   

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y 

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y           

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m                 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set  

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set     

CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=m                

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y               

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m              

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m                 

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m                 

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m               

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m                

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m                

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m             

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m           

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m            

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m          

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m                

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m              

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y          

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y          

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m             

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m            

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m            

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m           

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m             

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m             

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set  

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m             

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=m                

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y             

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y                 

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m            

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m            

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO=m              

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB=m             

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=m             

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y            

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ADS7846 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7877 is not set 

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879 is not set    

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU=m              

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=m                

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO=m                  

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH=m                

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set     

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712=m                 

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT=m              

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT=m            

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN=m              

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE=m         

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_EGALAX=y            

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_PANJIT=y            

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_3M=y                

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ITM=y               

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETURBO=y            

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GUNZE=y             

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_DMC_TSC10=y         

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IRTOUCH=y           

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IDEALTEK=y          

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GENERAL_TOUCH=y     

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GOTOP=y             

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set 

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007 is not set    

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y                        

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m                      

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set           

CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS=m                

CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS=m                  

CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE=m                  

CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2=m                 

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=m              

CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE=m                   

CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK=m                     

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set            

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m                      

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#                   

CONFIG_SERIO=y      

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m  

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y  

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m     

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m      

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m   

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m  

#

# Character devices

#                  

CONFIG_VT=y        

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y          

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y          

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set   

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set            

#

# Serial drivers

#               

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y   

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y    

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y    

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y     

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y   

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y    

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y                  

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#                             

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MAX3100 is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y              

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y      

CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM=m               

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y              

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set              

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m                        

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y                    

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_STRING=y                   

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m               

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m                             

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m                       

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m                       

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y                           

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set     

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y                     

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y                       

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y                     

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y                       

CONFIG_NVRAM=m                               

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set                    

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set                 

CONFIG_SONYPI=m                              

CONFIG_MWAVE=m                               

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set             

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set                 

CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO=m                         

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set               

CONFIG_HPET=y                                

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y                           

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m                     

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=m                             

CONFIG_TCG_TIS=m                             

CONFIG_TCG_NSC=m                             

CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL=m                           

CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON=m                        

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set                 

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y                             

CONFIG_I2C=m                                 

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y                       

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m                         

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y                     

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m                         

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#                         

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#                                 

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m              

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m              

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m              

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m               

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m         

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m              

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m                 

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set      

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m                

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m              

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2_S4985 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m                 

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m                  

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m                  

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m                     

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m                  

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#                                                          

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m                                        

CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m                                        

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#                                   

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set     

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set     

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#                                         

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m                      

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#                            

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set        

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m                 

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#                               

CONFIG_DS1682=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m        

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set     

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m        

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m        

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m        

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_SPI=y                      

# CONFIG_SPI_DEBUG is not set     

CONFIG_SPI_MASTER=y               

#

# SPI Master Controller Drivers

#                              

CONFIG_SPI_BITBANG=m           

#

# SPI Protocol Masters

#                     

CONFIG_SPI_SPIDEV=m   

CONFIG_SPI_TLE62X0=m  

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set        

# CONFIG_W1 is not set             

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y              

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set         

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set    

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set   

CONFIG_HWMON=y                        

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m                    

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m            

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m           

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set    

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m               

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADCXX is not set     

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m              

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set   

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m              

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set   

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set   

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m               

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m               

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set   

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m                

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m               

CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m             

CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m               

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m               

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m               

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set     

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m             

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMAEM is not set    

CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMPEX=m               

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM70=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m                 

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m                 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set   

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set   

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set   

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1111 is not set   

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m             

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m           

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m           

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set   

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m               

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m               

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m               

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m              

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m               

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m            

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set 

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m             

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m            

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m                

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set 

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m             

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set  

CONFIG_THERMAL=y                      

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y                

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y                     

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set 

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#                        

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m   

CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT=m     

CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT=m   

CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT=m    

CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT=m    

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m       

CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT=m    

CONFIG_IB700_WDT=m       

CONFIG_IBMASR=m          

CONFIG_WAFER_WDT=m       

CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT=m    

CONFIG_ITCO_WDT=m        

CONFIG_ITCO_VENDOR_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT=m        

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SC1200_WDT=m            

CONFIG_PC87413_WDT=m           

CONFIG_60XX_WDT=m              

CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT=m           

CONFIG_SBC7240_WDT=m           

CONFIG_CPU5_WDT=m              

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT=m             

CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT=m               

CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT=m               

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set    

CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m                

CONFIG_W83977F_WDT=m                

CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT=m                  

CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG=m        

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#                         

CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG=m    

CONFIG_WDTPCI=m           

# CONFIG_WDT_501_PCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#                         

CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG=m    

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y     

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#                         

# CONFIG_SSB is not set   

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#                             

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set  

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set 

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set  

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set  

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set     

#

# Multimedia devices

#                   

#

# Multimedia core support

#                        

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#                   

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#                 

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y                  

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set       

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y    

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y         

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y         

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y        

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set          

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set          

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set         

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set        

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set              

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set               

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set              

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set             

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set      

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Now you should post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file. There are some problems in that kernel...

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## whiterabbit606

I should also mention that I am using persistent superblocks with the md devices.

lspci -n:

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2770 (rev 02)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2772 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 01)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b8 (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c0 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 01)

01:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 02)

04:00.0 0104: 1095:3114 (rev 02)

cat /proc/cpuinfo: (dual core with HT)

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6           

model           : 28          

model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 2                                     

cpu MHz         : 1596.313

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3192.33

clflush size    : 64

power management:

cat /etc/fstab:

/dev/md1p1              /               ext4    noatime,nodiratime,commit=15    0 1

/dev/md0                /boot           ext3    noatime,nodiratime              1 2

/dev/mapper/main-opt    /opt            ext4    noatime,nodiratime,commit=15    0 3

/dev/mapper/main-usr    /usr            ext4    noatime,nodiratime,commit=15    0 4

/dev/mapper/main-tmp    /tmp            ext4    noatime,nodiratime,commit=15    0 5

/dev/sda2               none            swap    sw,pri=1                        0 0

/dev/sdb2               none            swap    sw,pri=1                        0 0

/dev/sdc2               none            swap    sw,pri=1                        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I just noticed all the ext4 file systems in your /etc/fstab. At the moment, ext4 remains unstable. Before I get into changing your kernel, maybe you should change to proven file systems before we continue. If not, I can't guarantee anything I do to your kernel will work.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## whiterabbit606

Okay, I was able to force it to boot by doing the following:

1.  Boot like normal (will fail to find real_root as in the problem statement)

2.  enter the busybox shell and manually make the /dev/md[0-2] nodes with mknod

3.  run mdstart /dev/md2 (now ALL md are started.  hmm?).  However, md1p1 is not there

4.  exit busybox

5.  still failed to find real_root (of course).  type /dev/md1 (this is wrong but it allows me to see md1p1, wtf?)

6.  now type /dev/md1p1

And now it is booted.  As you can see this is a huge CF and I still don't see any reason why the md devices are not started automatically considering they are 0xfd partitions, persistent superblock, and the kernel was configured to have raid functionality and autodetection built into it.

Still looking for a proper solution.

----------

## forkbomb

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> I just noticed all the ext4 file systems in your /etc/fstab. At the moment, ext4 remains unstable. Before I get into changing your kernel, maybe you should change to proven file systems before we continue. If not, I can't guarantee anything I do to your kernel will work.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

Depends what you mean by "stable." I believe ext4 has been marked as stable since October of '08. Not to start another FS debate or anything, though. (I've been using it and the "it's unstable" talk has the classic marks of "received knowledge" FUD.)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I don't experiment with file systems. I go by what I read, so by that measure, yes, what I have to offer is received information. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## whiterabbit606

Before this gets out of hand, I don't see anywhere in my original post talking about filesystems.  Nor do they play any role in the current problem, so let's leave them out of the discussion -- completely.

Back to the original problem:  The kernel raid autodetection is not picking up my arrays.

----------

## forkbomb

By all means. Sorry. Didn't mean to hijack.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Perhaps the fact that you turned on both ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL and SATA support might be. Either that, or all the extraneous drivers you turned on under both. In either case, I've fixed that part. 

I haven't fancied anything up here. I've just changed your hard drive drivers. You need much more help with this kernel, but let's get you going first.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

You may still have issues. This is the first go at fixing what's wrong.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## whiterabbit606

Solved:

I added domdadm to the grub kernel boot line, and removed the partition table from /dev/md1 (remember real_root was /dev/md1p1).  The latter was obvious after looking at the initramfs as one of the scripts for seeding the md device nodes CANNOT handle partitions.  The code parses a regex on real_root that will basically allow /dev/md[0-9]{1,2}, i.e. if it has the p[0-9]+ it will not seed the device node.  

Thanks anyway.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Good to read you sorted it out.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

ext4 isn't unstable, although I guess a bit less proven than ext3 for example. So I reckon there must be well hidden bugs remaining here and there, but nothing as obvious like "raid doesn't work with ext4". Well, I can say it since I'm using ext4 and raid :p

My friend has a 10 Tib raid 6 array running ext4 as well, and runs very smoothly without data nor FS loss/corruption. He just had some boot flag/fschk flag issue, that he had to manually sort within minutes.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## mobian

In case any one else stumbles on this, I found the problem in genkernel that caused the resulting initramfs image to not boot. I've opened a bug with a patch that solved it for me so I could boot of a real_root that was a raid device with a partition (e.g. /dev/md1p1). The bug is: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302280

----------

